# Main > News >  New Map Pack - One Dollar Dungeon: Warlord's Watchtower

## RecklessEnthusiasm

I just released #6 of 8 of my One Dollar Dungeon map packs! This time it is *Warlord's Watchtower* which is a small fort with attached 5-story watchtower! Here is the copy and I've attached a sample image of the different levels as the appear in the _Readme .pdf_.

_______________________________

*One Dollar Dungeon: Warlord's Watchtower*


_Is it up to you to put and end to the dispotic rule of the warlord and his trained garrison? Is the hillfort under siege by the undead and your party has been broughtin as extra hired muscle? Has the emperor's brother gone into hiding in the secluded watchtower, fearing assassins sent by the mad ruler? Are you there to protect him, or are you the assassin? With D20 Cartographer, the story is in your hands!_

*Warlord's Watchtower* is the sixth in a series of *One Dollar Dungeon* maps, which represent convenient starting locations or class-specific adventure locals for each traditional RPG character class. The Warlord's Watchtower is a compact fort with a five story attached watchtower! The structure is mapped out in typical 1 in. = 5 ft. map format.


*Included for your convenience are several different formats including:*

	Full color map in a single .jpg (versions with and without grid)
	High contrast black and white map in a single .jpg (great for printing on parchment textured paper)
	Legal and A4-sized PDFs of the 'sliced images' (into 7x7 tiles) for printing on your home printer

*D20 Cartographer also supports Virtual Table Top systems and includes:*

	100DPI gridless .jpg with objects removed
	An object file folder with over 35 .png objects for private reuse in other maps
	A MapTools .rpmap VTT file with vision blocking and objects set up for you. The Maptools file requires version 1.3b84 or higher to work.

_______________________________

There you go, ladies and gents. Feel free to let me know what you think if you pick it up--I am always hurting for reviews!

----------

